
Apple to Ban Vaping Apps from Its Store - aschobel
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/11/15/business/apple-vaping-apps.html
======
gehwartzen
This also includes the Pax app (used for vaping canabis flower) having nothing
to do with any of the e-juice related incidents lately. Pretty broad stroke :/

